# Upper Missouri River Breaks Trip



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

We did Coal Banks to Judith Landing years ago and had a very relaxing, fun float. Great campsites along the way, and fun to compare the rock outcrops to the Bodmer paintings we printed off before launching. Great history.


----------

